# From Russia With Love - PMV (Subclass 300)



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

*Paid the ferryman $7160 big ones on Thursday 10th of January 2019* to have my fiance live with me in Australia. Uploaded documents this weekend and have a Medical Examination for her to book next week. It seems we have all the documents but I am sure that greater appeasement will be required.

Such a long and exhaustive process but necessary to keep out criminals, disease carriers, whingers, bludgers and backdoorers.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> *
> 
> Such a long and exhaustive process but necessary to keep out criminals, disease carriers, whingers, bludgers and backdoorers.*


*

Also meant to stop sponsors with a criminal history or with a history of domestic violence and abuse from sponsoring their unsuspecting partners.

Not sure how the process will be stopping bludgers or whingers...*


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Something of great personal satisfaction was not paying $3000 + for a Migration Agent. At first we thought it would be a faster and surer option but after stepping through the online application we soon learned that information required was as simple as obtain, scan, translate (we hired and recommend ProTranslations for NAATI Certification) and upload the documents to ImmiAccount.

Obtaining documents takes time. For me here in Australia to have a Federal Police Check returned took over 1 month. For her we had to wait until after payment before getting the HAP ID number so we are now looking at a further wait. 

We, the applicants, had to do the leg work in obtaining documents and providing the required information so definitely made the right choice.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> Something of great personal satisfaction was not paying $3000 + for a Migration Agent. At first we thought it would be a faster and surer option but after stepping through the online application we soon learned that information required was as simple as obtain, scan, translate (we hired and recommend ProTranslations for NAATI Certification) and upload the documents to ImmiAccount.
> 
> Obtaining documents takes time. For me here in Australia to have a Federal Police Check returned took over 1 month. For her we had to wait until after payment before getting the HAP ID number so we are now looking at a further wait.
> 
> We, the applicants, had to do the leg work in obtaining documents and providing the required information so definitely made the right choice.


That $ number varies a lot for a migration agent, in fact it seems low for some.

For a simple Partner Visa application it is certainly possible to find the info online to do a DIY application under most circumstances if you understand some basics.

But out of the norm or with any issues it is a mine field, there is a very large number of Partner Visas currently refused awaiting review (obviously many refused do not seek review).

Every applicant must do the leg work to get the documents and evidence - knowing what and how to get it can be key.

I have done more visa applications than most - now I am more inclined to use an agent in certain cases/places than use my knowledge for a DIY.

If I ever attempted another Partner Visa it would only be with a Registered Migration Agent and I expect it would be far greater than $3,000.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

ampk said:


> But out of the norm or with any issues it is a mine field, there is a very large number of Partner Visas currently refused awaiting review (obviously many refused do not seek review).


Yes I do suggest a Migration Agent if there are comprehension issues applying for a Visa. Ultimately that is what Migration Agents operate for, to assist those that need it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Applicants from Russia have some "extra" issues, less than many from the Eastern Bloc but still issues that need addressing.

The issues are reduced with a PMV application compared to a 309 application but still exist.

While the Immi website exists it is regulations (available) and policy (not available - mostly) that determin if a visa "can/should" be granted.

Have you read or seen the PAM 3 for your visa application?

I have never seen it for the PMV or the 309 but have for the 820 - very interesting stuff and why many are waiting at the AAT/MRT.

Often simple errors, often not.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

ampk said:


> While the Immi website exists it is regulations (available) and policy (not available - mostly) that determin if a visa "can/should" be granted.


Yes that I understand for undesirable countries of origin. I.e. countries with poor human right practices and archaic religious dogma.



> Have you read or seen the PAM 3 for your visa application?


No I have not seen. Can you direct me to this information please?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes I do suggest a Migration Agent if there are comprehension issues applying for a Visa. Ultimately that is what Migration Agents operate for, to assist those that need it.


Registered Migration Agents don't only operate for those who " need it".

Many people simply don't want to deal with it themselves and want someone to act on their behalf.

It's no different from using an accountant, a mechanic or a real estate agent.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> No I have not seen. Can you direct me to this information please?


The simple answer is no, it is basically not available unless you are immigration staff or a Registered Migration Agent.

I did try to get a subscription a few years ago but to proceed I needed to enter my RMA number, that I do not have.

Over many years I have never been able to access a free or paid service, but have been willing to pay the $700 or more annual fee.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

CCMS said:


> Registered Migration Agents don't only operate for those who " need it".
> 
> Many people simply don't want to deal with it themselves and want someone to act on their behalf.
> 
> It's no different from using an accountant, a mechanic or a real estate agent.


Yes if people want an Agent they sure have that choice. We did not know Migration Agents existed prior to applying online through the ImmiAccount dedicated application. It is after browsing this forum we knew.

If the ImmiAccount online application process was complex then we sure would have engaged an Agent but thankfully the ImmiAccount creators have been specific with the questions and requirements.

After completing the application online, I cannot see several thousand dollars of work that is asked of Migration Agents. Considering we provide all the information, it is simply a matter of placing it in the appropriate sections of the ImmiAccount, which we did.

I have saved thousands upon thousands of dollars in my life by saying no to exorbitant fees for tasks that, upon research and trial, are all too easy.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes if people want an Agent they sure have that choice. We did not know Migration Agents existed prior to applying online through the ImmiAccount dedicated application. It is after browsing this forum we knew.
> 
> If the ImmiAccount online application process was complex then we sure would have engaged an Agent but thankfully the ImmiAccount creators have been specific with the questions and requirements.
> 
> ...


Due a bungled Visitor Visa application prior to a PMV application the resultant cost was around $80,000 Australian bucks for the 820 to be granted with 2 kids.

I would loved back then to have paid $3K and not gone to war with immi.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> After completing the application online, I cannot see several thousand dollars of work that is asked of Migration Agents.


Same can be said of mechanic's fees. How quickly it can add up! They once tried to charge me over $700 to fix something that I ended up doing myself for $60. And that $60 part came with a warranty so if I ever needed to replace it in the future (which I did), it ended up costing me nothing but my time. Even regularly scheduled maintenance checks can costs hundreds of dollars for someone to do all the things you could do yourself if you knew what to look for.

But some people don't trust themselves to work on their own car, or even monitor their fluid levels. I'm sure everyone knows someone (or knows someone that knows someone) that had their engine seize up because they didn't realize that they needed to maintain the motor oil.

People don't work on their own cars usually because they don't have the time to learn how to do it, or tools, or because they're afraid of making a mistake and breaking something or creating a new issue. Similar reasons for hiring an RMA. The RMAs already know the regulation and policies, they have plenty of experience in that area to know what the pitfalls are, they have the tools (e.g. PAM3), and they can prevent you from making other mistakes that can happen after applying.

We chose to do our own applications and we were successful. But not everyone is capable of doing it on their own. They may not be good with computers, not know where to even begin organizing their documents, don't have the time to do their research, or maybe English isn't their first language and they have a hard time understanding what they need to do. Some people might be fully capable of doing it themselves but just want the peace of mind knowing that a professional has double checked every thing and they aren't making any devastating mistakes, not only with the application itself but afterwards as well. So an RMA's services extend beyond just submitting the application.

Not saying everyone should use one. Like already mentioned, we got all three partner visa grants without one so yeah, I'm all for doing it yourself. But I do read posts on here and even with everything I have learned about the process, I know I would be consulting a professional if I were in their position, probably because I know what the consequences are if things don't go the right way.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> After completing the application online, I cannot see several thousand dollars of work that is asked of Migration Agents.


Registered Migration Agents charge an hourly rate similar to accountants and other professionals, but generally much less than a lawyer. They also have some expensive overheads: registration, professional indemnity insurrance, subscriptions to LegendCom, sophisticated IT systems and software etc.

You'd typically allow 20 to 30 hours for a partner visa application, from initial assessment, collating of documentation, preparing a detailed submission and lodging the application to monitoring the processing until a decision has been made, dealing with requests for further information, visa medicals, updates of addresses and passports, client inquiries and so on.

Once you factor all that in, you'll see that the rate is quite reasonable and definitely not " exorbitant".

It's like this with many things, I can do my own tax, but prefer to pay a professional, who usually saves me enough time and money to justify his fee. I used to fix my own cars, but with modern cars that is no longer possible, unless you want to spend thousands on tools and specialised diagnostic computers. You can mow your own lawn and wash your own dog or choose to pay someone to do it for you. The list is endless, although I'd draw the line at dentistry. But I'm sure there is a blog somewhere telling you how to do it yourself!


----------



## englishkoala (Oct 19, 2018)

You don't necessarily have to pay for the entire application to be overseen, if there's something specific you're unsure about then you could do a few small consultations. Advice from someone who has specialist training and has done 100s of applications is going to be far more valuable than the experts on google who have only done their own.

Best of luck with the application.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

CCMS said:


> I used to fix my own cars, but with modern cars that is no longer possible, unless you want to spend thousands on tools and specialised diagnostic computers.


I had an electrical issue with my Datsun once and tried to take it to a place to get fixed. The wiring harness needed to be replaced which involved ripping out the whole dash, something I did not feel like doing. Because there was no way to plug it into something to tell him what was wrong, he wouldn't work on it! And the nearest Z specialist garage was 6 hours away from me.

I do miss that car.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

> No I have not seen. Can you direct me to this information please?


You can access PAM 3 through the LexisNexis portal, a US based legal research site that most lawyers have access to. Otherwise you can subscribe to it or Legend.com.

Alternatively you can view it at the State Library in NSW and Victoria as well as the University of Melbourne.

https://trove.nla.gov.au/work/13441716?selectedversion=NBD28064360

Also a few years back someone put a link on reddit to access it.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe you can access LegsndCom for free at some libraries. A non-commercial subscription is $420 for a year. Accessing PAM3 without proper training and understanding of the Migration Regulations and the Migration Act will have very little value for most people.

As far as mechanics are concerned, many years ago I completely stripped and rebuilt an old HQ Holden. The final job was to connect one single electrical wire and despite having been off the road for 6 months, the car started at the first attempt. I used a Holden manual that you could buy from newsagents back then. I would not dream to try and do this with a modern car. Neither would I try to read and understand a currrent factory manual. Once a year I take the car in for service by an expert and unless one of the dashboard lights comes on, I leave it alone.


----------



## 41236 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, I sponsored my fiancé, now wife from Ukraine to Australia in 2016 on the PMV300 820/801. I found the online application very easy to use and all required documentation was not difficult to obtain, I certainly did not need an agent to help us with that. With a few other issues I called immigration for assistance, they were super friendly and helpful. The entire process of the visa went smoothly with no hiccups at all, I uploaded plenty, possibly more than needed, information/evidence and all stages of the visa were approved without any hiccups. So even with the few questions I had, I did not need to pay an agent to help me with them. I think that if the relationship is genuine, you know how to write up evidence reports and provide all required docs, then I see no reason to pay huge fees for assistance. For my wife and I, we had "simple/ordinary" lives and our relationship is 100% genuine, makes the process very easy for all I'd think. 

Hope you get approval soon......you may request my private details for assistance if required....free of charge.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Dinosaurs67,

If your application was for the PMV in 2016, then your application will not have been processed in Russia - normally Ukraine now is done at what they call the European Processing centre in London. There is very good reason it was moved there and I am probably a large reason for that move.

There were a few Case Officers (and higher up) in Moscow that had a few please explains from higher up people in Australia about my Ukrainian partners Visitor Visa and PMV applications. There were some pretty big errors that then came back to bite them as they tried to sweep them under the carpet.

As for calling immigration for advice - that is very dangerous no matter how nice and helpful they are. Many people have had suffered greatly from taking the advice from immigration staff that simply are not qualified to give that advice nor are they accountable for giving false/wrong advice.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Dinosaur67 said:


> Hi, I sponsored my fiancé, now wife from Ukraine to Australia in 2016 on the PMV300 820/801. I found the online application very easy to use and all required documentation was not difficult to obtain, I certainly did not need an agent to help us with that. With a few other issues I called immigration for assistance, they were super friendly and helpful. The entire process of the visa went smoothly with no hiccups at all, I uploaded plenty, possibly more than needed, information/evidence and all stages of the visa were approved without any hiccups. So even with the few questions I had, I did not need to pay an agent to help me with them. I think that if the relationship is genuine, you know how to write up evidence reports and provide all required docs, then I see no reason to pay huge fees for assistance. For my wife and I, we had "simple/ordinary" lives and our relationship is 100% genuine, makes the process very easy for all I'd think.
> 
> Hope you get approval soon......you may request my private details for assistance if required....free of charge.


Please correct me if wrong - but NONE of your visas were processed in Russia.(with love)


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

ampk said:


> Please correct me if wrong - but NONE of your visas were processed in Russia.(with love)


I believe an application made to Australian Immigration is processed in Australia.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> ampk said:
> 
> 
> > Please correct me if wrong - but NONE of your visas were processed in Russia.(with love)
> ...


Actually they are processed at different embassies all over the world. And often by people who have no connection to Australia, well beyond working at the embassy of course.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> I believe an application made to Australian Immigration is processed in Australia.


Not necessarily. Many onshore applications are now processed in offshore processing centres.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

CCMS said:


> Not necessarily. Many onshore applications are now processed in offshore processing centres.


Yup. My wifes 820 was processed in Suva. Granted 3 days ago.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> I believe an application made to Australian Immigration is processed in Australia.


Not exactly sure what you are saying here.

All visas are made to a Australian Immigration "place", are you talking onshore or offshore?

Most offshore Partner Visas are not processed in Australia and most are processed at a particular embassy depending on country of residence or citizenship of the applicant.

As before Ukraine (and other countries) applicants were almost all processed in Russia at the Australian Embassy, but now I understand no Ukrainian Partner Visas are processed in Russia.

South Africa process much/most of the southern African nations visas. Some embassies are pretty tough and even have their own rules on what they want Cairo and Singapore spring to mind.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

ampk said:


> Not exactly sure what you are saying here.
> 
> All visas are made to a Australian Immigration "place", are you talking onshore or offshore?
> 
> ...


Okay that is entirely possible but I concluded that the expensive request of translating to English all foreign language documents and filling in the online Australian application, it would be processed here.

I really do not see the justification for Australian case workers being based in Embassies all over the world for processing Visa applications. Once the case worker has contacted me directly I will let you know where it is being processed. This could be the reason why they take so long. I will be highly surprised if they are outside of Australia. If a foreign case worker processes our application then Australian Immigration rulings would need strict adherence. For example basic English communication with Asian Telstra reps. is a struggle at times.


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

At embassies outside Australia most of the staff are local residents of that country.

They are paid in the local way, in Russia the Case Officer position was advertised and from memory English was a requirement and the salary was around $2,000 AUD per month ( but was a fix rouble amount). Conditions seemed pretty good.

While the Case Officer processes the applications, they do not approve them. The Case officer after processing the application presents it to an Australian, in my cases and seems most with the title of Second Secretary.

The Second Secretary can review the application and agree or disagree with the Case Officers recommendation and grant or refuse the application. The Case Officer will then give you a grant or refusal letter.

So that is why the documents have English Translation requirement, so the Australian/s at the embassy can read the documents if they do not speak the local language. Some embassies will accept documents not translated and I expect that is because the Australian can understand the local language.

Here is a current vacancy.

https://russia.embassy.gov.au/mscw/jobs.html


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Dear X and Y 

Your application is moving ahead.

Please provide the further information requested in the attached documents. All requested information can be emailed as colour scans. Apparently the evidence that you children are Australian citizens by descent was not enough, they warn to see their birth certificates. 

You will note that your application is being processed in Brasilia. I had a US citizen who is in Melbourne granted PR today, from Jakarta. So much for bringing partner visa applications onshore for consistent decision making.

The medical report will be sent electronically to immigration and I will be able to access it. Please email me the receipt for the medical examination fee and the receipts for police clearance applications.

Here is a link to the details of panel physicians and police clearances from which you can select United States of America for particulars:


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes Westly the places of some visa processing recently is surprising.

That said most of them I have seen if not all have been grants not refusals.

Do you have any stats on this "third party" embassy processing refuse/grant ratio?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The questions to be answered are: 

1. What percentage of DIY (or unregistered agent-represented) partner applications are refused?

2. What percentage of RMA-managed partner applications are refused?

HINT for 2:
I do not know of any RMA having a finalised partner visa (of any flavour) refused, except where the client had lied and been caught out. I have never had one refused, although I have had to withdraw an application to avoid this and adopt another strategy.

HINT for 1.
Lodge of Freedom of Information request with THE department.

Notes:

A frequent reason for partner refusals is an applicant forgetting s/he is married to someone other than the sponsor and lying about it. In most cases, being married to someone other than the sponsor is not fatal (can be worked around) but lying about it is often (not always) fatal. Another question to be answered is: what percentage of DIY applicants consult a RMA for advice about this an other issues and are saved from making a fatal error?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess these numbers will be correct!

https://www.peakmigration.com.au/ne...sed-when-not-represented-by-a-migration-agent

Then the following year.

Why the reduction in the number of partner visas granted?
It's certainly not due to a drop in the number of applications.

The cut to the number of visa grants in 2017-18 has been attributed to new integrity measures applied to the system following the discovery of a high number of fraudulent claims being made
every year.

The Australian newspaper reports that it has confirmed that the integrity measures resulted in a 46 per cent increase in visas being refused and a further 17 per cent rise in applications being withdrawn due to the greater scrutiny. The number of applications processed remained at similar levels.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The numbers are not far wrong.

If an experienced RMA has never lodged a BS (doomed) application this counts for something with experienced delegates. 

Aside:
I have lodged a doomed application, but only to then be able lodge a doomed review application to enliven ministerial intervention. PR was granted in due course.

I have four pet hates:

1. Delegates suffer no consequences for stuffing up and the visa applicants pay the costs.

2. Nitwit politicians frequently change the rules in the middle of the game.

3. In some cases there is not enough time between a refusal decision and the date to lodge a review application for all the relevant particulars to be ascertained.

4. Many visa refusals are not reviewable on the merits. Are we to believe that delegates stuff up only when issuing reviewable refusals?

THE deportment has one pet hate: 
Registered Migration Agents. They do not seem to be at all troubled by the antics of education agents or unregistered agents. This could be a matter of - follow the money.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Number 1 & 4, I have expensive first hand experience with.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

ampk said:


> I guess these numbers will be correct!
> 
> https://www.peakmigration.com.au/ne...sed-when-not-represented-by-a-migration-agent


"Half of all partner visas are refused when not represented by a migration agent-May 17, 2018

_*'Partner visas are easy,' some visa applicants and their sponsors say, dismissing the need for immigration assistance. The statistics suggest a much different reality.*_

A Freedom of Information (FOI) request to the Department of Home Affairs earlier this year exposed a startling picture on the visa refusal rates of the offshore Subclass 309/100 - Partner and onshore Subclass 820/801 - Partner visa when a migration agent is not appointed (and therefore assumed to have not assisted with the application).

The statistics for the 2015/16 financial year revealed that 63.4% of partner visas lodged did not appoint a migration agent, while in the 2016/17 financial year it was 59.6%. This is not surprising.

What is surprising is the visa refusal rates for unrepresented applicants.* In the 2015/16 financial year it was an incredible 53.8%. In 2016/17, it was not much better at 47%. Average both years and it comes to just above half of all do-it-yourself partner visa applications being refused".*

I cannot verify these figures, but I have no reason to doubt them. But apparently it is so easy, that anyone can do it themselves. There are lots of blogs out there (wrtitten by people who have done one successful visa application in their entire life-their own). Apart from bad-mouthing all Registered Migration Agents and the fact that these blogs are riddled with incorrect and outdated information, these bloggers are also breaking Australian law by illegally providing migration advice.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would expect that the complete DIY application refusal %, is actually a fair bit higher than the 50%.

Often a review service by a RMA requires the applicant to lodge the application, the RMA is not then put on the application as an appointed person. But the applicant has certainly used a RMA to reduce a refusal by being a valid application with all required documentation.

DIY applications are not easy, but some applications can be easier than others based on several things such as length and depth of relationship and passport held. Some people have collected evidence for years, others almost nothing over the same years. 

Bottom line is a non-complicated relationship of a good deal more than 365 days can be a reasonable DIY project with a bit of homework, as the costs keep increasing for the visa fees - it is also a good option to take out the "insurance policy" by using an RMA.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

PMV 300 Update. 

Medical Examination completed and awaiting results. 

Step by step
Ooh baby
Gonna get to you girl
Step by step
Ooh baby
Really want you in my world


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Did your status or sponsor status change after medicals have been done?


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> Did your status or sponsor status change after medicals have been done?


The only notice that changed in Immiaccount is the Medical Examination went to completed. Likely this week we will receive contact from a CO for the first time.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Really? That’s great news, right? How did you know that the CO will contact you?


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> Really? That's great news, right? How did you know that the CO will contact you?


Thank you. I don't know for sure hence the word 'likely' because everything requested is now submitted.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ah I see. Thnx


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Wysiwyg said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? That's great news, right? How did you know that the CO will contact you?
> ...


 When did you lodge your visa application? Keep us updated!! &#128578;


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> When did you lodge your visa application?


11th January.


----------



## Wisey26 (Mar 31, 2019)

Wysiwyg said:


> *Paid the ferryman $7160 big ones on Thursday 10th of January 2019* to have my fiance live with me in Australia. Uploaded documents this weekend and have a Medical Examination for her to book next week. It seems we have all the documents but I am sure that greater appeasement will be required.
> 
> Such a long and exhaustive process but necessary to keep out criminals, disease carriers, whingers, bludgers and backdoorers.


Interesting. On exactly the same date and day as you, I also paid the same amount of money for a 309 visa for my Russian fiance to come and live with me in Australia. I also paid $3300 to an Australian based Russian MARA registered Migration Agent who assisted with the preparation and submission of the documents. It will be interesting to see which visa is processed quicker. Good luck!


----------



## Kristy80 (May 31, 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you lodge your visa application?
> ...


Did a case officer end up contacting you yet? Seems like that would be super fast if you lodged on January 11th this year.

We lodged our own application in May 2018 and only got a medical request in February this year, haven't heard anymore since. Our application now says "further assessment"


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Wisey26 said:


> Interesting. On exactly the same date and day as you, I also paid the same amount of money for a 309 visa for my Russian fiance to come and live with me in Australia. I also paid $3300 to an Australian based Russian MARA registered Migration Agent who assisted with the preparation and submission of the documents. It will be interesting to see which visa is processed quicker. Good luck!


I think there are many factors that lead to a grant. We are closer now since the London Embassy contacted us today requesting further information.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Kristy80 said:


> Did a case officer end up contacting you yet? Seems like that would be super fast if you lodged on January 11th this year.
> 
> We lodged our own application in May 2018 and only got a medical request in February this year, haven't heard anymore since. Our application now says "further assessment"


Yes today 04/04/2019 we received contact from the Australian Embassy in London. I feel it is close to being granted once this information they request is submitted.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Happy to receive Initial Assessment Status and request for Biometric Data to be submitted. We booked an appointment at an Australian Biometric Collection Centre for Friday 5th April. I feel the Final Assessment is near.

Very Happy ......


----------



## Kristy80 (May 31, 2018)

so offshore processes quicker than onshore? 

All the best with your application.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes often offshore applications have been faster.

Onshore (Partner Visas) applications get Bridging Visas that allow study and work also they are eligible for Medicare. 

Often offshore applicants have long periods of forced separation (can not get visitor visas) or expensive travel using up leave with or without pay.

Also a lot of people come to Australia on another visa with intent to apply onshore, until recently most if not all onshore applications were processed in Australia. This resulted in a large back log that results in increased process time.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

A few days passed since Biometric Data submitted and we have been moved to "Further Assessment". All very easy so far. Being a straightforward and obviously genuine application has likely progressed this relatively quickly.

Both very, very


----------



## RedRover103 (Aug 24, 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> A few days passed since Biometric Data submitted and we have been moved to "Further Assessment". All very easy so far. Being a straightforward and obviously genuine application has likely progressed this relatively quickly.
> 
> Both very, very


While it's good to try to stay positive in this process, it's not as cut and dry that 'Further Assessment' means progress.

After doing my biometrics and medicals in July last year, our status also changed on 7 August to 'Further Assessment'. Only in March when I followed up again was I told that the application has just now been allocated to a CO for assessment. From August to February/March nothing advanced at all.

We also consider our application straightforward and genuine, but have now been asked for further information.

That said, I wish you luck as I know how frustrating it is to wait. It's also very tough on relationships. Keep your focus on your partner and try to meet each other's needs as best as you can.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> A few days passed since Biometric Data submitted and we have been moved to "Further Assessment". All very easy so far. Being a straightforward and obviously genuine application has likely progressed this relatively quickly.
> 
> Both very, very


Sorry to rain on your parade, but this is just standard routine processing. The vast majority of applicants would experience exactly the same.Hopefully it will continue to process just as quickly, but don't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## stevenjg (Dec 14, 2018)

[hello dinosaur67,
Love that name mate.
Just wanted to say gday as I am in relationships with most amazing woman from Ukraine. Was wandering what you time frame was for your PMV. 
I am planning on visiting Inna in September, we have just had 10 days together in Thailand, incredible time had. 
How was your partners English when you met? Inna is fairly good. But she wants to be fluent, she start English classes next week. 
How was the transition for her when she arrived? 
I am I'm Melbourne. 
Regards Steve

QUOTE=Dinosaur67;1930731]Hi, I sponsored my fiancé, now wife from Ukraine to Australia in 2016 on the PMV300 820/801. I found the online application very easy to use and all required documentation was not difficult to obtain, I certainly did not need an agent to help us with that. With a few other issues I called immigration for assistance, they were super friendly and helpful. The entire process of the visa went smoothly with no hiccups at all, I uploaded plenty, possibly more than needed, information/evidence and all stages of the visa were approved without any hiccups. So even with the few questions I had, I did not need to pay an agent to help me with them. I think that if the relationship is genuine, you know how to write up evidence reports and provide all required docs, then I see no reason to pay huge fees for assistance. For my wife and I, we had "simple/ordinary" lives and our relationship is 100% genuine, makes the process very easy for all I'd think.

Hope you get approval soon......you may request my private details for assistance if required....free of charge.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

"I called immigration for assistance, they were super friendly and helpful."

Very foolish!


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Subject: Subclass 801.



> Before you apply
> 
> *If we granted you a permanent 801 Partner visa immediately after we granted your temporary 820 visa,* you do not have to do anything else. If we did not grant you a permanent 801 Partner visa immediately after we granted your temporary 820 visa, you have to provide more documents.


Looking up the road recently at what the course offers, the Permanent Residency path appears to become a little more involved on a personal level. Immiaccount states a 801 can be granted immediately at time of 820 submission.  I wonder what circumstances allow this immediate grant.

Subject: Subclass 820

Additional is a greater requirement from the 4 categories for relationship evidence. From one poster on this forum the amount of evidence is more than I expected but totally achievable in the normal course of events after marriage. Never had my personal life so scrutinised.  The extra bite of $1195 to apply for Permanency is a bit cheeky but you get to set any price as the government.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

how true and I have always done my own convayancing when mioving house and 
saved many thousands . Easy to do if one can read and write and has a modicum of intelligence !


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

cookbarry said:


> how true and I have always done my own convayancing when mioving house and
> saved many thousands . Easy to do if one can read and write and has a modicum of intelligence !


At the beginning I thought having an agency complete the application would guarantee a faster processing but I now think the reasoning behind a perceived faster processing is that the agents will ensure a decision ready application therefore negating any delays through unfullfilled application requirements.

I can only comment on Subclass 300 at this stage but I agree reasonable intelligence and computer literacy enables the online application requirements to be met.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Granted


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Granted


These PMV's are getting faster..

Congrats and only 3.6 months.. Yet 13-21 is currently quoted

Ours took 8.7 months, 4 years ago. And the official times were 9-12 back then.

Both of us were in the first 75% figure though.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Wysiwyg said:


> Granted


 Congrats!! Wow and how much time did it take you?


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> Congrats!! Wow and how much time did it take you?


My signature space has the dates.


----------



## stevenjg (Dec 14, 2018)

*Congratulations*

Wysiwyg I would like to congratulate you on visa grant. So when do you think arrival date will be ? 
It must be very exciting for you both. 
Very quick processing time, great work by all. 
My partner is in Kiev. And hope to start application early next year. 
Regards Steven


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

JandE said:


> These PMV's are getting faster..
> 
> Congrats and only 3.6 months.. Yet 13-21 is currently quoted
> 
> ...


Thank you. I noticed on another thread now closed you discussed partner name change. My gorgeous girlfriend has a Russian name so to minimise the institutions we have to contact (for name change) I was hoping we could do a name change first however this doesn't appear possible.

In Queensland the requirement is for overseas born persons to have lived in Qld. for 12 months. Any workarounds for this you know of?

Anyone?


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

stevenjg said:


> Wysiwyg I would like to congratulate you on visa grant. So when do you think arrival date will be ?
> It must be very exciting for you both.
> Very quick processing time, great work by all.
> My partner is in Kiev. And hope to start application early next year.
> Regards Steven


Hi Steven. Thank you. 21st of this month is the plan but not finalised as I have to be approved leave from work. It is very exciting and there is more organisation required to execute the plan smoothly. If you want help let me know via this forum as we will have progressed to 820/801 visa stage by then.


----------



## stevenjg (Dec 14, 2018)

*Picking up your love*

Hi. I am so happy for you. So you are going to fly to Russia and bring your partner home. That is amazing mate. 
Hopefully you can get leave and all go really well. 
How have you coped with the time apart? I am struggling a fair bit as I haven't seen Inna for 4 weeks. Chat every day on what's app but not the same. 
Regards stevenjg


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Thank you. I noticed on another thread now closed you discussed partner name change. My gorgeous girlfriend has a Russian name so to minimise the institutions we have to contact (for name change) I was hoping we could do a name change first however this doesn't appear possible.
> 
> In Queensland the requirement is for overseas born persons to have lived in Qld. for 12 months. Any workarounds for this you know of?
> 
> Anyone?


we did a passport name change, to the married name. It seemed easiest for us. Although it entailed a trip fron Brisbane to Sydney..

However, even before that, we changed tbe name at banks, by using the marriage certificate.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

stevenjg said:


> Hi. I am so happy for you. So you are going to fly to Russia and bring your partner home. That is amazing mate.
> Hopefully you can get leave and all go really well.
> How have you coped with the time apart? I am struggling a fair bit as I haven't seen Inna for 4 weeks. Chat every day on what's app but not the same.
> Regards stevenjg


I am not flying to Russia. Time apart was expected so normality continued and our relationship is flowing smoothly. We remained in contact via Messenger, Messenger phone and Messenger video. We had planned to holiday somewhere after June 30 if Visa had not been granted.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

sorry to bother you but can you tell me if is possible for a Russian applicant 
applying for an offshore spouse visa to get a visitor visa to see partner in OZ whilst waiting for spouse visa to be processed ? may be you thought about 
this but I read somewhere that the 2 visas might clash and the spouse visa application would be rejected ?. Nothing surprises me in this onerous 
visa process where new draconian rules are always being dreamt up ! ( wry smile ). have a nice weekend .


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats Wysiwy.g.

cookbarry - it is possible, but Russia can be very hard and it can be very hit and miss.

Make sure any application is very detailed and with special attention to genuine visitor and reasons to return. Even if you get it all correct and meet PAM 3, there are cases that refusals are given.

Other than getting it refused (need to declare as required for rest of life) it will not have any other impact on your Partner Visa application. Unless for providing false or misleading information or things like that. 

We got Visitor Visas after PMV application for 12 months when Ukraine applications were processed in Russia.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> *Paid the ferryman $7160 big ones on Thursday 10th of January 2019* to have my fiance live with me in Australia. Uploaded documents this weekend and have a Medical Examination for her to book next week. It seems we have all the documents but I am sure that greater appeasement will be required.
> 
> Such a long and exhaustive process but necessary to keep out criminals, disease carriers, whingers, bludgers and backdoorers.


yes, fees are mind boggling but they know we are captive prisoners and can not shop 
around ( smile ) . . tragic that only aussies with plenty of savings are allowed to live with their none aussie partners in OZ . Quite disgusting really but no doubt some on these threads will try to justify it . The fees went up 100% in 2015 in a low inflation environment !!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> The fees went up 100% in 2015 in a low inflation environment !!


That fee rise was nothing to do with inflation.
I think it had two purposes.

to cut down the number of applications. (too many people for too few visas)
to increase general tax revenue.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

JandE said:


> cookbarry said:
> 
> 
> > The fees went up 100% in 2015 in a low inflation environment !!
> ...


It was in the VAT release at the time that it was budget repair, it was when Abbott and Hockey couldn't get their ridiculous budget passed and increased things that could bypass the senate.
Also it was more than 100% for offshore. It was 50% 1/1 (I got caught with it working for free at dads farm cost me 1500 lol) then another 50% 1/7.
The excuse for the July one was to bring it online with onshore prices which is ridiculous considering they are 2 very different products.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussie83 said:


> It was in the VAT release at the time that it was budget repair, it was when Abbott and Hockey couldn't get their ridiculous budget passed and increased things that could bypass the senate.
> Also it was more than 100% for offshore. It was 50% 1/1 (I got caught with it working for free at dads farm cost me 1500 lol) then another 50% 1/7.
> The excuse for the July one was to bring it online with onshore prices which is ridiculous considering they are 2 very different products.


But I have a letter from the Prime Minister Office and Cabinet ( or some such name) from Tony Abbott's era that it was to bring us inline costs with USA, Canada, UK and one other country, I can not recall from memory - partner visa costs.

A similar letter from MP M.Cash


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> But I have a letter from the Prime Minister Office and Cabinet ( or some such name) from Tony Abbott's era that it was to bring us inline costs with USA, Canada, UK and one other country, I can not recall from memory - partner visa costs.
> 
> A similar letter from MP M.Cash


They got that wrong then...

Those countries are a lot less, although they are more difficult to apply to for different reasons, income levels, sponsor guarantees etc.

Assistant Immigration Minister Michaelia Cash said the fee *increases were needed to "repair the budget and fund whole-of-government policy priorities". www.theaustralian.com.au/.../passions-rise-over-visa-fee-hike-for-foreign-spouses


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

JandE said:


> They got that wrong then...
> 
> Those countries are a lot less, although they are more difficult to apply to for different reasons, income levels, sponsor guarantees etc.
> 
> Assistant Immigration Minister Michaelia Cash said the fee *increases were needed to "repair the budget and fund whole-of-government policy priorities". www.theaustralian.com.au/.../passions-rise-over-visa-fee-hike-for-foreign-spouses


Yep but I have the letters.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

ampk said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > They got that wrong then...
> ...


And you believe politicians? Even if it's in writing? (Insert wry grin)
Yes it also contradicts my statement but I don't believe any of them especially at that time.
If they were bringing it in line with the other countries it would be cheaper and a means test and with fewer grants. Not more expensive no cap but limited grants.
Our MP around here in place for 20+ years is useless and couldn't even bother to have an aid respond to my polite and well worded comments regarding the proposed change in citizenship rules.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

LOL will see if I can find a few easy to post - just for fun.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

ampk said:


> LOL will see if I can find a few easy to post - just for fun.


Increasing these VACs will generate revenue for the Commonwealth Government, in line with the Government's objective to repair the Budget and fund policy priorities.
From the "honorable" Scott Morrison himself.
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2014L01747/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

ampk said:


> The simple answer is no, it is basically not available unless you are immigration staff or a Registered Migration Agent.
> 
> I did try to get a subscription a few years ago but to proceed I needed to enter my RMA number, that I do not have.
> 
> Over many years I have never been able to access a free or paid service, but have been willing to pay the $700 or more annual fee.


is that really so as I doubt it . There is a FOA act and must apply to everyone and not 
just migration agents or are you suggesting kickbacks ?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> ampk said:
> 
> 
> > The simple answer is no, it is basically not available unless you are immigration staff or a Registered Migration Agent.
> ...


What? There are many professions where you are required to pay an annual subscription to receive the up to date information. Lawyers and doctors just to name 2.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> is that really so as I doubt it . There is a FOA act and must apply to everyone and not
> just migration agents or are you suggesting kickbacks ?


The *SIMPLE* answer!

There are exceptions, I believe two libraries can give "*SOME*" free access also you can subscribe - but when I tried it seemed it wanted my RMA# (that I do not have) to continue. I may have done something wrong and only tried to subscribe the once.

I found PAM 3 useful for Visitor Visa's, but for Partner Visa's - it is probably dangerous for a non trained professional.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

JandE said:


> That fee rise was nothing to do with inflation.
> I think it had two purposes.
> 
> to cut down the number of applications. (too many people for too few visas)
> to increase general tax revenue.


Intentionally or not, the greater the bank account (barring criminals) the greater the intelligence so only smarter and likely working class people, generally speaking, would be able to apply.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

cookbarry said:


> sorry to bother you but can you tell me if is possible for a Russian applicant applying for an offshore spouse visa to get a visitor visa to see partner in OZ whilst waiting for spouse visa to be processed ? may be you thought about this but I read somewhere that the 2 visas might clash and the spouse visa application would be rejected ?. Nothing surprises me in this onerous visa process where new draconian rules are always being dreamt up ! ( wry smile ). have a nice weekend .


They certainly can apply for a Visitor Visa but like any Visa, the granting is in the hands of the Immigration Department.

My reasoning behind not going for a Visitor Visa during the PMV 300 wait was the additional time and money involved meeting Visa requirements and a fact the lady would also have to leave the country to receive the Grant confused. We had planned to meet in a Visa free zone to avoid those issues.

I certainly wouldn't discourage anyone from applying for a Visitor Visa.


----------



## frxsy28 (May 4, 2019)

Hi congrats that was so quick application.

Is it possible to have a list of requirements so i got an idea.

Because i already got previous requirements from 2016 application. But i think there's a lot of changes this 2019.

Here's my email [email protected]


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Intentionally or not, the greater the bank account (barring criminals) the greater the intelligence so only smarter and likely working class people, generally speaking, would be able to apply.


In many cases, the PMV fees are paid by the Australian. The applicant could therefore be from any background or intelligence level.

I've seen many instances where the applicant was not working, and don't even have a bank account.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

frxsy28 said:


> Hi congrats that was so quick application.
> 
> Is it possible to have a list of requirements so i got an idea.
> 
> Because i already got previous requirements from 2016 application. But i think there's a lot of changes this 2019.


The requirements for a PMV from Russia might be very different to those needed in your country, the Philippines.

I have seen one done from Russia where it was very difficult, yet, at about the same time, it was relatively easy from the Philippines.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

your comments appreciated . It is different for me as I would be married and returning to OZ , ie returning resident . But would be nice not to be separated from my future wife for at least 18 months as my age . ( smile ) . thanks again . Incidentally , it is always a 3 month visitor visa or can one apply for , say , 6 months to avoid her having to make too many long trips ? My god , life is never easy when dealing with harsh immigration rules and OZ no longer encourages family life but not as bad as in UK under the obnoxiosu TM !


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

cookbarry said:


> Incidentally , it is always a 3 month visitor visa or can one apply for , say , 6 months to avoid her having to make too many long trips ?


When I looked last it was up to 12 months one can apply for.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

frxsy28 said:


> Hi congrats that was so quick application.
> 
> Is it possible to have a list of requirements so i got an idea.
> 
> ...


All the information needed is in a step by step online application. If the application requirements are incomprehensible then an immigration agent is another option.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> When I looked last it was up to 12 months one can apply for.


thanks but under the crazy system I think it all depends on the officer , which country and what his mood is on the day . Wrong that need to pay money to apply for 
something and not know what you are buying until after you get visa . It would be illegal on anything else but governments are above the law ! ( smile ) . At least the 3 month period of visa does not start until you enter OZ I think and must be during the 12 month period . thanks again


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

cookbarry said:


> Wrong that need to pay money to apply for
> something and not know what you are buying until after you get visa .


True. I know of no other business or operation that treats clients such a way. To pay for a service upfront and then be placed in limbo for an unknown period up to one year and sometimes more is unbelievable. 
Their system is severely inefficient.

There is no way it cost the guv. $7160 to run checks on our application. We do the work and they simply read the application then contact by telephone, email or do an affiliated service search to verify. They then claim the client is granted the "privilege" to live in Australia. WTF. Who made them god?


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> True. I know of no other business or operation that treats clients such a way. To pay for a service upfront and then be placed in limbo for an unknown period up to one year and sometimes more is unbelievable.
> Their system is severely inefficient.
> 
> There is no way it cost the guv. $7160 to run checks on our application. We do the work and they simply read the application then contact by telephone, email or do an affiliated service search to verify. They then claim the client is granted the "privilege" to live in Australia. WTF. Who made them god?


nice to hear somone who thinks as I do and I agree with every word you say . when I 
mentioned that the fees increased by 100% in 2015 in a low inflation environment, someone on this or another thread pounced on me and tried to defend it ! In my previous post I was talking about the visitor visa with more modest cost of about $150 and even that is excessive . A country should encourage tourists and visitors and NOT have a xenophobic and perhaps even rascist attitude as happens in Tory Britain under mean spirited theresa May , ie bloody foreigner attitude . The visa should be free as it is in Ukraine( and of course in the wonderful EU for 27 countries with only the stupid brextremist "poms" wanting to leave the EU ) but not in Russia which makes it time consuming and costly to get a visitor visa . One expects that under Putin but not in OZ which used to welcome foreigners and even immigrants. Ok, sorry to rabble on ! have a nice weekend .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

cookbarry said:


> nice to hear somone who thinks as I do and I agree with every word you say . when I
> mentioned that the fees increased by 100% in 2015 in a low inflation environment, someone on this or another thread pounced on me and tried to defend it ! In my previous post I was talking about the visitor visa with more modest cost of about $150 and even that is excessive . A country should encourage tourists and visitors and NOT have a xenophobic and perhaps even rascist attitude as happens in Tory Britain under mean spirited theresa May , ie bloody foreigner attitude . The visa should be free as it is in Ukraine( and of course in the wonderful EU for 27 countries with only the stupid brextremist "poms" wanting to leave the EU ) but not in Russia which makes it time consuming and costly to get a visitor visa . One expects that under Putin but not in OZ which used to welcome foreigners and even immigrants. Ok, sorry to rabble on ! have a nice weekend .


oh, meant to say that in UK too Tory Mps are always on about immigrants paying for the PRIVIL EGE of living in the UK and visa fees here are increasing quite a lot but 
nothing like as high as aussie fees which are the highest in the world ( I read it recently and easy to believe ) . It is also elitist as it prevents a fairly poor Australain citizenwith limited savings living with their foreign born partner in OZ unless they could get an assurance of support ( used to be called ) . Not everybody can of course . it is even more draconian in UK where the UK citizen must have an income of at least £18,000 ( in north , many people earn less than this ) or have £62,000 in savings or mixture of income and savings. It is called " putting a price on love " ! ( wry smile ). Sorry to bore you !


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> True. I know of no other business or operation that treats clients such a way. To pay for a service upfront and then be placed in limbo for an unknown period up to one year and sometimes more is unbelievable.
> Their system is severely inefficient.
> 
> There is no way it cost the guv. $7160 to run checks on our application. We do the work and they simply read the application then contact by telephone, email or do an affiliated service search to verify. They then claim the client is granted the "privilege" to live in Australia. WTF. Who made them god?


sorry but did you really get the visa in about 4 months as I understood it now takes longer than the 15 months it took me in 2014 for my ex wife from Russia .??


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> nice to hear somone who thinks as I do and I agree with every word you say . when I
> mentioned that the fees increased by 100% in 2015 in a low inflation environment, someone on this or another thread pounced on me and tried to defend it ! In my previous post I was talking about the visitor visa with more modest cost of about $150 and even that is excessive . A country should encourage tourists and visitors and NOT have a xenophobic and perhaps even rascist attitude as happens in Tory Britain under mean spirited theresa May , ie bloody foreigner attitude . The visa should be free as it is in Ukraine( and of course in the wonderful EU for 27 countries with only the stupid brextremist "poms" wanting to leave the EU ) but not in Russia which makes it time consuming and costly to get a visitor visa . One expects that under Putin but not in OZ which used to welcome foreigners and even immigrants. Ok, sorry to rabble on ! have a nice weekend .


Adult & Child PMV fees

Nov-04	$1,245 -$0
Jul-05	$1,305 -$0
Jul-06	$1,340 -$0
Jul-07	$1,420 -$0
Jul-09	$1,705 -$0
Jul-10	$1,735 -$0
Jul-11	$1,995 - $0
Jul-12	$2,060 -$0
Jan-13	$2,680 -$0
Jul-13	$2,680 -$670
Sep-13	$3,085 -$770

6 May 2019 Adult $7160 - Child $1795


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> I understood it now takes longer than the 15 months it took me in 2014 for my ex wife from Russia .??


I've seen these PMV applications for Russia

mickspawn, Russia, 300 applied 21/08/13. Granted 27/04/15 in 20.2 months
agape33, Russia, 300 applied 15/02/18. Granted 27/03/18 in 1.3 months
Wysiwyg, Russia, 300 applied 11/01/19. Granted 01/05/19 in 3.6 months

Seems like Russia is getting faster for some of the PMV's now.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

wow, what a big improvement and I am shocked and especially for a super high risk country like Russia which is incredibly unfair in 21st century. .Actually , we will be doing the OFFSHORE spouse visa application this year and I imagine it woukd be a much longer delay in such cases .


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> wow, what a big improvement and I am shocked and especially for a super high risk country like Russia which is incredibly unfair in 21st century. .Actually , we will be doing the OFFSHORE spouse visa application this year and I imagine it woukd be a much longer delay in such cases .


There have been a few 309 grants in March/April 2019, but none that I saw from Russia.

USA: 11.2, 12 and 14.4 months
India: 6.2 months
Canada: 8.1 months 
Saudi Arabia: 8.4 months 
Netherlands: 8.6 months

The applications from the US are not doing to well. Indians (_and other countries_) seem to get preference, based on this tiny sample.. Maybe it is actually down to the quality of application. The one from India appears to have used an Australian migration agent.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> wow, what a big improvement and I am shocked and especially for a super high risk country like Russia which is incredibly unfair in 21st century. .Actually , we will be doing the OFFSHORE spouse visa application this year and I imagine it woukd be a much longer delay in such cases .


There were some VERY big changes made at the Russia Australian embassy soon after our application, these were compounded by MH17 and a lot of people were placing a lot of pressure from all directions for the entire 10 months our application was submitted. I spent a lot of time and money getting that pressure applied. Some weeks after I spoke with John Laws and he requested more details, things suddenly changed soon after at that embassy - coincidence possibly.

FYI leaked information puts the allocated process time for Partner Visas by Case Officers at around 5 hours total (it was ether 4.5 or 5.5 hours I can not recall now). not bad for +$7,000 fee.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

ampk said:


> There were some VERY big changes made at the Russia Australian embassy soon after our application, these were compounded by MH17 and a lot of people were placing a lot of pressure from all directions for the entire 10 months our application was submitted. I spent a lot of time and money getting that pressure applied. Some weeks after I spoke with John Laws and he requested more details, things suddenly changed soon after at that embassy - coincidence possibly.
> 
> FYI leaked information puts the allocated process time for Partner Visas by Case Officers at around 5 hours total (it was ether 4.5 or 5.5 hours I can not recall now). not bad for +$7,000 fee.


thanks . Am I right in thinking they are now processed in Serbia from April 2019 ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Ukraine visas were directed to the European processing centre in London. Not sure now.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

ampk said:


> FYI leaked information puts the allocated process time for Partner Visas by Case Officers at around 5 hours total (it was ether 4.5 or 5.5 hours I can not recall now). not bad for +$7,000 fee.


So over $1400 per hour for 5 hours. Definitely an ulterior motive as the price hikes are not cost driven.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

There is no requirement to announce the partner arrival in Australia is there? Only information I see that requires Immi. notification is the change of address details. Is that correct, anyone?


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Another question to throw out there is regarding a Passport name change. Since a Visa holder is not a Permanent Resident yet, is it better to not change the Passport holder name to new married name? Better to wait until Permanent Resident then get an Australian Passport?


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> There is no requirement to announce the partner arrival in Australia is there? Only information I see that requires Immi. notification is the change of address details. Is that correct, anyone?


Sorry to bother you but my future wife is from Russia and I understood it took a long tine to get an offshore partner visa as Russia is one of the few high risk countries and hence discriminated against . Did you really get the visa so quickly and is it given electronically ? Not sure why necessary to give IMMI a change of address as nothing comes through the post or my ex wife did not receive anything .


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Part of the large price rise was a hope number of applications would reduce (it was around the time resources were used on boat arrivals).

Nothing to report on arrival.

Will not get Australian Passport as PR, need citizenship.

There are very many high risk countries, Russia is one and can be tricky to get visas. Russia is unpredictable. The PMV is often faster to be processed than a Partner Visa - much less evidence is required for a PMV application.

All visas are electronic these days.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Another question to throw out there is regarding a Passport name change. Since a Visa holder is not a Permanent Resident yet, is it better to not change the Passport holder name to new married name? Better to wait until Permanent Resident then get an Australian Passport?


We used the Married name on some things, bank accounts etc, as soon as we married.

Her overseas passport name was changed to the married name about 3 months before we got the PR grant, and we notified IMMI about 2 months before the grant, so that the PR was in the correct new name.

It will take another year after getting PR before an Australian Citizenship can be applied for, and the passport might be another year or more after that application. So maybe 1 to 5 years after PR grant for an Australian passport.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

ampk said:


> Part of the large price rise was a hope number of applications would reduce (it was around the time resources were used on boat arrivals).
> 
> Nothing to report on arrival.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for information . I take your point on PMV being slightly quicker but it took 15 months in 2014 before my ex wife got her visa . I am 
in a different situation this time as I am subject to the 5 year rule and a spouse ( partner) visa application might be a bit safer . I would be married for about 6 months with joint bank accounts etc ,.if it is possible which is the extra evidence you are referring to I think . But even with a PMV , one has to show some sharing of things , living together or a good reason why not and much more . thanks again and I will have re-think on a PMV . I am in UK and planning to return home to OZ about 6 months or so after visa process starts and then hopefully get a visitor visa for my wife to come to oz for about 2 or 3 months and then back to Europe to get her partner visa if ganted ,. What a hassle but such is life and hope I am still alive and kicking at end of process as an "oldie " !! ( smile )


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

JandE said:


> We used the Married name on some things, bank accounts etc, as soon as we married.
> 
> Her overseas passport name was changed to the married name about 3 months before we got the PR grant, and we notified IMMI about 2 months before the grant, so that the PR was in the correct new name.
> 
> It will take another year after getting PR before an Australian Citizenship can be applied for, and the passport might be another year or more after that application. So maybe 1 to 5 years after PR grant for an Australian passport.


I think it is better for a lady to keep her own name to avois big admin problems if and 
when she returns to own country , eg Ukraine , for a holiday . I know this from an old friend in England who has a Russian wife.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cookbarry said:


> I think it is better for a lady to keep her own name to avois big admin problems if and
> when she returns to own country , eg Ukraine , for a holiday . I know this from an old friend in England who has a Russian wife.


Possibly for Russia, as it appears there are many issues that are not the same as many other countries.

My ex wife never had any negative issues after the name change.

It is too recent to compare for my current wife, but she says she can't see any negative issue.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

JandE said:


> Possibly for Russia, as it appears there are many issues that are not the same as many other countries.
> 
> My ex wife never had any negative issues after the name change.
> 
> It is too recent to compare for my current wife, but she says she can't see any negative issue.


wow, so somebody perhaps in same situation as I am with the 5 year rule applying . When immigration are only interested in one side of a story , ie the sponsored person's version , it makes it tricky for the sponsor 5 years later ! ( wry smile ).


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

JandE said:


> cookbarry said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is better for a lady to keep her own name to avois big admin problems if and
> ...


Not an issue for Thailand either.


----------



## 41236 (Apr 13, 2018)

ampk said:


> Please correct me if wrong - but NONE of your visas were processed in Russia.(with love)


Hi, sorry for late reply, yes, my wife's 300 visa was processed in the UK.

Cheers
Roy


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Update to our story:

Well as previously posted we received our Prospective Marriage Visa on the 1st of May 2019 and my now wife arrived on the 21st May 2019. Given the requirement by DIBP to marry within the 9 month Visa period we so did in Australia formally and Thailand informally. Wow, time has flown and since our return to Australia in October we have applied for the 820 Temporary Partner Visa. This Visa has yet to be granted so we were also granted a Bridging Visa class A should our PMV expire (February 1st 2020) before the DIBP checks our application for the 820. 

All up about $8500 AUD for visas and now our married life can continue normally while the application process happens. 

All in all a manageable experience with the costs being something extraordinarily high to immigrate.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

We have granted you a Partner (subclass 820) visa on 15 July 2020. 

Submitted application on 3rd December 2019. Submitted more information to Immigration in April 2020.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> We have granted you a Partner (subclass 820) visa on 15 July 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deadly! Congrats, you guys must be stoked! 7 months is good timing too.

Get ready for the 801, it comes faster than you might think! Haha.


----------



## 41236 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi,

My PMV started in July 2016 and was finalised with 801 in March 2020, I did the online application on my own, did not use an agent either, all proceeded with ease, never received any issues or requests from Immigration, went all smoothly. My wife was from Ukraine. 
I uploaded as much evidence as I could while we were apart, plenty photos and good declarations from family and friends of our relationship, I think immigration can quite easily spot if an application is true or not?
All the best for your application.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Dinosaur67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PMV started in July 2016 and was finalised with 801 in March 2020, I did the online application on my own, did not use an agent either, all proceeded with ease, never received any issues or requests from Immigration, went all smoothly. My wife was from Ukraine.
> I uploaded as much evidence as I could while we were apart, plenty photos and good declarations from family and friends of our relationship, I think immigration can quite easily spot if an application is true or not?
> All the best for your application.


Thanks so much. Yes it is obvious with the information we provided. Immigration requested another Police Check for me because 12 months validity had passed and my wife another Form 80 Character Assessment.

This now allow us to get on with life until the 801 Stage 2 "test of time" application.

Thanks again.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Dinosaur67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PMV started in July 2016 and was finalised with 801 in March 2020, I did the online application on my own, did not use an agent either, all proceeded with ease, never received any issues or requests from Immigration, went all smoothly. My wife was from Ukraine.
> I uploaded as much evidence as I could while we were apart, plenty photos and good declarations from family and friends of our relationship, I think immigration can quite easily spot if an application is true or not?
> All the best for your application.


Can you confirm your application was NOT processed in Russia?


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

ampk said:


> Can you confirm your application was NOT processed in Russia?


Correct. The following from the Grant letter.

Processing Office:Temporary Partner Processing Centre - Queensland


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Correct. The following from the Grant letter.
> 
> Processing Office:Temporary Partner Processing Centre - Queensland


Just received my 100 last night, currently we're offshore and our grant said the same, except it said permanent partner instead of temporary.

First stage was done in Ottawa, in Canada.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Eh? said:


> Just received my 100 last night, currently we're offshore and our grant said the same, except it said permanent partner instead of temporary.
> 
> First stage was done in Ottawa, in Canada.


Australian resident - welcome ....


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Finally, we have Permanent Residency. Yippee.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes if people want an Agent they sure have that choice. We did not know Migration Agents existed prior to applying online through the ImmiAccount dedicated application. It is after browsing this forum we knew.
> 
> If the ImmiAccount online application process was complex then we sure would have engaged an Agent but thankfully the ImmiAccount creators have been specific with the questions and requirements.
> 
> ...


there are agents and middle men cropping up all the time and I even avoid solicitors and high street agents by doing my own conveyancing and using online agents in uk ( about 200 quid instead of about 3000 ) when selling and buying a house . If you can read and write and have a modicum of sense there is no problem . With regard to visas , there will be the rare instance when it is incredibly complex and an agent would be very useful unless you had time and inclination to read all the legislation i guess . My daughter in OZ tells me that there are a handful of online agents in OZ charging about $1000 for selling or buying a property but most aussies and poms are indoctrinated from a young age into using the main high street agents and happy to pay 1% or much more in OZ - must have money to burn


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

cookbarry said:


> there are agents and middle men cropping up all the time and I even avoid solicitors and high street agents by doing my own conveyancing and using online agents in uk ( about 200 quid instead of about 3000 ) when selling and buying a house . If you can read and write and have a modicum of sense there is no problem . With regard to visas , there will be the rare instance when it is incredibly complex and an agent would be very useful unless you had time and inclination to read all the legislation i guess . My daughter in OZ tells me that there are a handful of online agents in OZ charging about $1000 for selling or buying a property but most aussies and poms are indoctrinated from a young age into using the main high street agents and happy to pay 1% or much more in OZ - must have money to burn


meant to add that there are migration agents where you can pay a fee of about $20 or so to ask a question or get confirmation on something as you complete your application . Gives assurance and sounds good as you are not paying for something you can easily do yourself and almost all the work and preparing documents has to be done by the applicant anyway .


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

cookbarry said:


> meant to add that there are migration agents where you can pay a fee of about $20 or so to ask a question or get confirmation on something as you complete your application . Gives assurance and sounds good as you are not paying for something you can easily do yourself and almost all the work and preparing documents has to be done by the applicant anyway .


Yes some people need them. Language and understanding for instance. Certainly a multi year and high cost business is this immigration process.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes some people need them. Language and understanding for instance. Certainly a multi year and high cost business is this immigration process.


100% given the very simple errors that are regularly brought up here including by people who have English as a first language.


----------

